# Problème de ville



## ash_bh (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous, je viens d'acquerir un ibook g4 et quand il m'a demandé la ville a l'installation je me suis trompé et maintenant dans le dashboard il me met la météo de cuppertino  comme je dois faire pour mettre Paris a la place ? désolé pour le nullité de cette question mais je suis un très grand debutant mac .

merci a tous .


----------



## cameleone (21 Mars 2006)

En passant le curseur de la souris sur ton widget météo dans Dashboard, tu verras un petit "i" apparaître dans son coin inférieur droit. Clique dessus, tu verras ton widget se retourner et tu auras accès aux paramètres. Il te suffit alors d'entrer le nom de ta ville suivi de "France" (si tu es en France, bien entendu), d'appuyer sur ok et de valider. Ton widget se retournera à nouveau, et au bout de quelques instants te donnera la météo dans la ville que tu auras choisie.

Edit : j'ai lu un peu vite. Oui, tu es en France, à Paris... voilà, tu sais quoi mettre.
De toutes façons, si tu ne t'étais pas trompé à l'installation dans le choix de ville, le widget se serait calé d'office sur Paris - ... Texas !!!


----------



## ash_bh (21 Mars 2006)

d'accord ^^ merci beaucoup je fais ca de suite !


----------

